
Ask HN: Any projects/softwares you wished that exist, but doesn't? - devkhan
Hello, I&#x27;ve been searching for a project to do for my next semester. I&#x27;m looking for projects which are not either tried or made but not polished. Something which requires thought before implementation would be awesome.<p>I have nothing to do for the next six months besides a side job, and looking to expand my expertise, so I have six months of half-work days to devote to the project. I researched a little, and kind of leaning towards AR&#x2F;VR, but AFAIU, it is more about content&#x2F;experience rather than programming(correct me if wrong). But since I&#x27;m still a student, I&#x27;m low on budget. The new Windows 10 headsets seem interesting(maybe I can buy one), but I&#x27;m not sure.<p>That&#x27;s why I&#x27;m asking you if you have some project in mind which you are planning to do yourself and not getting time or you want to see happen. Time is not an issue, I&#x27;m ready to put in a lot of it, but I do want to have something substantial ready by the end of it, even if that is just a proof-of-concept.<p>I have experience in mobile, web and general purpose development, and I&#x27;ve studied sufficient maths and biology too. And don&#x27;t worry, I&#x27;m usually aware of things and I do a lot of research for everything, so if someone can mentor me, their time won&#x27;t be wasted.<p>Also, do let me know if this is the wrong place to ask, I&#x27;ve already been asking a lot of people about this. Please help me out.
======
chrisked
Have a look in this recent thread : Ask HN: What “missing” technical
solution(s) do you wish existed?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13088714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13088714)

~~~
devkhan
Thanks a lot, I'll go through it.

